
Ask HN: Highest paying software companies in Bay Area? - smattiso
Google, Facebook, Salesforce, etc. Who pays the most?
======
joelmaat
<http://www.glassdoor.com>

~~~
smattiso
I'm pretty sure we can all agree that this is rapidly becoming out of date.

